# GE Ground Break - Ground Fault system



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I am installing a GE switchgear that is already setup for the Ground Break ground fault detection system. This is my 1st experience with a GF system, and right off the bat, I see a difference in the actual instal vs the diagram.

Rather than having just one sensor CT that the 3 phases and the neutral pass through, it has two separate sensor CT's. One for the 3 phases and another for the neutral. For the main breaker sensor, this CT is around the actual bus. So you might say that there are two sections of the neutral bus - before and after the ground fault CT

So... when bonding the ground to the neutral, does it matter which side of the sensor the bond is made? I am going with the side after the CT sensor unless I find out otherwise.


Also, concerning the double sensors and the connection of them. I have not yet traced out the wires for sure, but I think that the two sensors are connected in parallel. M and C are used, but the red T lead is nc. Is it common for the T to not be used? It seems that T is for some sort of test function.

Thanks


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Is this that gear you bought on ebay?


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Yep.

One slight correction, the red T leads are NOT connected on the phase sensors only. They ARE connected on the neutral sensors. And I did verify that with multiple sensors, they are connected in parallel to each monitor.


----------

